# Tarantula safari?



## nikinizor (Oct 14, 2009)

Just feeling things out for now, no set dates at all or anything.....I want to find out if anyone would be interested in a tarantula safari? It would consist of sailing my sailboat down the coast to mexico/central america, maybe west coast of south america and /or hopping across the pacific to southeast asia/south pacific. A coastal journey seeking specimens that are unusual , rare or even as yet unknown. Scientists, scholars and hobbyist are all welcome but do need to have sailing experience to come along. sailboat is a seagoing craft built of steel, ketch rigged and can accomodate 3-4 at atime comfortably...... any indiana jonses(or lara crofts?..lol)out there itching for adventure( new world T's-of course you will be itching!) :drool:


----------



## Finntroll86 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to say that would be an incredible trip! Due to recent personal issues, i wouldn't make a good candidate. But I would like to ask how is the weather nowadays for sailing long distance? Also do you prefer keeping proximity to the shorelines or go into open ocean?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I think that'd be cool, not keen on boats myself, though.


----------



## skippy (Oct 21, 2009)

if i was still single i would jump on that but, sadly... the fiance might have a few things to say about a trip like that


----------



## MIC (Oct 22, 2009)

I would feel better with a sail boat like this


----------



## seanbond (Oct 29, 2009)

my most imediate q's are
how long have you been sailing?
times in which this or these trips would be attempted?
specifications of your boat, sounds awesome tho! would be interested based on the info i hear.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hmm... That could be fun! I would be interested, after hearing the answers to sean's questions. *


----------



## seanbond (Oct 30, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Hmm... That could be fun! I would be interested, after hearing the answers to sean's questions. *


we have to be roomies,


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*Are they called "rooms" on a boat? I thought it was a "cabin" hahaha *


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Nov 5, 2009)

nikinizor said:


> Just feeling things out for now, no set dates at all or anything.....I want to find out if anyone would be interested in a tarantula safari? It would consist of sailing my sailboat down the coast to mexico/central america, maybe west coast of south america and /or hopping across the pacific to southeast asia/south pacific. A coastal journey seeking specimens that are unusual , rare or even as yet unknown. Scientists, scholars and hobbyist are all welcome but do need to have sailing experience to come along. sailboat is a seagoing craft built of steel, ketch rigged and can accomodate 3-4 at atime comfortably...... any indiana jonses(or lara crofts?..lol)out there itching for adventure( new world T's-of course you will be itching!) :drool:


That would be so fun !


----------



## josh_r (Nov 6, 2009)

hella sketchy


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*Oh come on, what's the worst that could happen?
LOL *


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 6, 2009)

*We could loose spiders on the boat !*

Or find out how well T's swim, in the case of sinkin' ship.......LOL

Just.....Sit right back, and you'll hear a tale, a tale of a scorpion........J


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ships almost never sink, don't you know  lol

*


----------



## seanbond (Nov 8, 2009)

sink or risk being captured by pirates.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pirates, ha! We could take 'em  *


----------



## josh_r (Nov 14, 2009)

heeeeeeellllllllllaaa sketcccchhhhhhy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikinizor (Nov 14, 2009)

due to a change in circumstances I have to sell my boat and move to nevada or california where I will certainly be on the lookout for T's and wanting to do weekend safaris to go to T country and seek 'em out.....after this week though there is no more boat. it would have been awesome.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

josh_r said:


> heeeeeeellllllllllaaa sketcccchhhhhhy!!!!!!!!!


*

Yes, you are  

 *


----------



## josh_r (Nov 21, 2009)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Yes, you are
> 
> *


hahahaha!!! yeah... ok, i deserved that one. :wall:


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2009)

*lol yeah, you did sorta walk right into it  *


----------



## jturek123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Or we could become pirates!

Somolian Pirates are we!


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*Woo, pirates!!!







*


----------

